# 10.1 to 10.2 Upgrade problem pkg



## MichaelL (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi,

I had an up-to-date 10.1 system and just upgraded to 10.2
It seems to have broken pkg, it is missing lubucl.so.1


```
root@www:/usr/ports/textproc/libucl # pkg info
Shared object "libucl.so.1" not found, required by "pkg"
```

So, I next tried to build that from ports:


```
In file included from /usr/include/string.h:45:
/usr/include/strings.h:64:10: fatal error: 'xlocale/_strings.h' file not found
#include <xlocale/_strings.h>
     ^
```

But that port fails to build. Can anyone suggest workaround?


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 16, 2015)

Fixed this by doing the following:

1.  `pkg-static install libucl`
2.  `cp /usr/local/lib/libucl.* /usr/lib/private/.`
3.   `cp libucl.so.3 libucl.so.1`

The above seems to work, though is obviously a bit hacky. Not sure how to find the root cause of this issue, any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2015)

Linking or moving libraries like that usually causes mysterious errors later on.  How did you upgrade from 10.1 to 10.2?


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 16, 2015)

I made sure that I did a `freebsd-update fetch` and `install` on 10.1 first, so I was up-to-date. I did this earlier today.
Only after that did I do the 10.1 to 10.2 upgrade, as `freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.2-RELEASE`, with reboot and then another fetch/update.

So, not sure how the system managed to get itself into this state, as far as I can tell, that was the only issue, everything else ran fine and restarted without any issues.


----------



## Anubas (Nov 6, 2015)

I had the same problem. The /usr/include/xlocale directory did exist on my system but /usr/include/xlocale/_strings.h was missing. I fixed the issue by grabbing the missing file from https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/release/10.2.0/include/xlocale/. Make sure to grab the revision that matches your OS version.


----------



## MichaelL (Nov 6, 2015)

Anubas, thanks for the info. I did a recent `freebsd-update fetch`/`install` and that appears to have worked ok.


----------

